# Surf Cup?



## Banana Hammock (Jun 8, 2019)

Today was the day that Surf Cup acceptance was to be announced.  Anyone hear anything yet?


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jun 8, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> Today was the day that Surf Cup acceptance was to be announced.  Anyone hear anything yet?


I heard they were gonna make lots of money!


----------



## pewpew (Jun 8, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> I heard they were gonna make lots of money!


And have long lines to get into the facility!!
I can’t wait!!


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2019)

pewpew said:


> And have long lines to get into the facility!!
> I can’t wait!!


In the past, I have found that if you don't go until mid-afternoon they have stopped collecting parking fees.  Does that still work?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 8, 2019)

espola said:


> In the past, I have found that if you don't go until mid-afternoon they have stopped collecting parking fees.  Does that still work?


That’s like buying a movie ticket at a senior price...


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 9, 2019)

yes cant wait to see which clubs told acceptance lies to lure the sheep


----------



## oh canada (Jun 10, 2019)

And the polo fields are nowhere near as good as they used to be...too many tournaments being played there now -- for example, past 3 weekends in a row had tournaments there---and of course one of the largest clubs practices there every weekday.  Balls hop on their own on that grass ALL the time.  Doesn't matter if your team plays kickball, but if they try to play on the ground, it's brutal.  I've seen balls rolling smoothly on the ground hop up to players' waists.  Oceanside may have the toxic air, but at least the balls roll true.  Silver lakes and Galway get the heat/wind, but even there the balls roll better.


----------



## RJonesUSC (Jun 10, 2019)

oh canada said:


> ...and Galway get the heat/wind, but even there the balls roll better.


It was 100 degrees on our way home from Galway yesterday - and it wasn't even noon yet.  Glad we were able to push up the final game since both teams were already guaranteed a spot in the championship game.


----------



## Surfref (Jun 10, 2019)

oh canada said:


> And the polo fields are nowhere near as good as they used to be...too many tournaments being played there now -- for example, past 3 weekends in a row had tournaments there---and of course one of the largest clubs practices there every weekday.  Balls hop on their own on that grass ALL the time.  Doesn't matter if your team plays kickball, but if they try to play on the ground, it's brutal.  I've seen balls rolling smoothly on the ground hop up to players' waists.  Oceanside may have the toxic air, but at least the balls roll true.  Silver lakes and Galway get the heat/wind, but even there the balls roll better.


From what I was told all of the grass is being replaced with new sod at the Polo fields.  The areas fenced off already have the new grass which looks really nice.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jun 11, 2019)

oh canada said:


> And the polo fields are nowhere near as good as they used to be...too many tournaments being played there now -- for example, past 3 weekends in a row had tournaments there---and of course one of the largest clubs practices there every weekday.  Balls hop on their own on that grass ALL the time.  Doesn't matter if your team plays kickball, but if they try to play on the ground, it's brutal.  I've seen balls rolling smoothly on the ground hop up to players' waists.  Oceanside may have the toxic air, but at least the balls roll true.  Silver lakes and Galway get the heat/wind, but even there the balls roll better.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jun 11, 2019)

Great Park is the place to play- less than 100 degrees, nicer fields, centrally located and FREE parking...


----------



## Surfref (Jun 11, 2019)

Hired Gun said:


> Great Park is the place to play- less than 100 degrees, nicer fields, centrally located and FREE parking...


I like Great Park.  Those arti-turf fields still get hot.  I have worked games at the Army-Navy school in Carlsbad and even on cool days if the sun is out the arti-turf gets hot.  I would rather have natural grass, but I do understand the costs to maintain grass.  Maybe if they put in 25-30 fields we will see more of the large tournaments played at GP.


----------



## SimpleSoccer (Jun 11, 2019)

Surfref said:


> I like Great Park.  Those arti-turf fields still get hot.  I have worked games at the Army-Navy school in Carlsbad and even on cool days if the sun is out the arti-turf gets hot.  I would rather have natural grass, but I do understand the costs to maintain grass.  Maybe if they put in 25-30 fields we will see more of the large tournaments played at GP.


Great Park has 25 fields already although you’re right some are turf. Like most things, I bet it’s due to money that more of the big events aren’t held there yet/more regularly.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 11, 2019)

Surfref said:


> I like Great Park.  Those arti-turf fields still get hot.  I have worked games at the Army-Navy school in Carlsbad and even on cool days if the sun is out the arti-turf gets hot.  I would rather have natural grass, but I do understand the costs to maintain grass.  Maybe if they put in 25-30 fields we will see more of the large tournaments played at GP.


GP would be great. Traffic in and out would be much easier as there are multiple ways to get in and out. There are local industries in the area to offer dining, lodging, etc. Grass fields there are tip top.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 11, 2019)

I can’t imagine “Surf Cup” not being played at “Surf Cup Sports Park”.  
Great Park should hold a major tournament though.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 11, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I can’t imagine “Surf Cup” not being played at “Surf Cup Sports Park”.
> Great Park should hold a major tournament though.


The DA Championships for certain age groups on the Boys and Girls side will be held at GP in July


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 11, 2019)

So whos in?


----------



## Advocate4girlssoccer (Jun 11, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> Today was the day that Surf Cup acceptance was to be announced.  Anyone hear anything yet?


I contacted them to inquire about acceptance.  I was told that they will announce acceptance by Friday 6/14.


----------



## Dominic (Jun 11, 2019)

"The Best of The Best"


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 11, 2019)

Dominic said:


> "The Best of The Best"


"The Be$t of The Be$t"


----------



## JackZ (Jun 12, 2019)

Advocate4girlssoccer said:


> I contacted them to inquire about acceptance.  I was told that they will announce acceptance by Friday 6/14.


My son's team manager received the acceptance email today.


----------



## TopFlight (Jun 12, 2019)

Accepted today.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 12, 2019)

With like 4 different brackets for each age group now who doesn't get accepted anymore ?? Not named surf that can afford the $$$


----------



## CopaMundial (Jun 12, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I can’t imagine “Surf Cup” not being played at “Surf Cup Sports Park”.
> Great Park should hold a major tournament though.


Once upon a time, West Coast (prior to being OC "Surf") used to hold a large and well run tourney in the OC. Does that still happen? If so, I would think it would take place at GP. OC Surf cup? Surf cup 2? Hmmmm....


----------



## ToonArmy (Jun 12, 2019)

CopaMundial said:


> Once upon a time, West Coast (prior to being OC "Surf") used to hold a large and well run tourney in the OC. Does that still happen? If so, I would think it would take place at GP. OC Surf cup? Surf cup 2? Hmmmm....


West Coast classic was still on last summer and still called West Coast classic even though they were OC Surf already then. Most games were at Great Park some were at other locations in South OC. Not sure about this year.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 12, 2019)

Yep. Still called the West Coast Futbol Classic.
http://ocsurfsoccer.com/west-coast-classic/


----------



## CopaMundial (Jun 12, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Yep. Still called the West Coast Futbol Classic.
> http://ocsurfsoccer.com/west-coast-classic/


Looks more affordable. Is it as big as in past? I remember it being something like 650 teams.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 12, 2019)

CopaMundial said:


> Looks more affordable. Is it as big as in past? I remember it being something like 650 teams.


I was thinking the same thing regarding cost.  I think older teams were closer to $1,200 last year.  
I dont think it's quite as big as it used to be.  West Coast, Blues Cup and United Cup used to be 3 pretty major tournaments in OC.
Pretty sure United Cup is gone (or maybe it has another name).  And WC and Blues Cup are "just another tournament on a weekend over the summer"


----------



## armada_crew (Jun 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I was thinking the same thing regarding cost.  I think older teams were closer to $1,200 last year.
> I dont think it's quite as big as it used to be.  West Coast, Blues Cup and United Cup used to be 3 pretty major tournaments in OC.
> Pretty sure United Cup is gone (or maybe it has another name).  And WC and Blues Cup are "just another tournament on a weekend over the summer"


Looks like United Cup is still out there, gounitedcup.com. Old club website takes you to InterSocal now.


----------



## electrichead72 (Jun 15, 2019)

I don't see the accepted team list on the website.

Do/did they post it or just notifying coaches right now?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 16, 2019)

Haven’t received our acceptance yet which puts us in a bind since hotel rooms are going quickly.


----------



## dawson (Jun 16, 2019)

Does Surf Cup actually show an acceptance list on their website before they post  the schedule ?

When do they usually list the schedule ?


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2019)

dawson said:


> Does Surf Cup actually show an acceptance list on their website before they post  the schedule ?
> 
> When do they usually list the schedule ?


The devil speaking in my left ear suggested that offering a "priority confirmation announcement" would be a good way to make a little extra profit off a tournament big enough to impact nearby hotel rates.  But no one would do that, right?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 19, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I can’t imagine “Surf Cup” not being played at “Surf Cup Sports Park”.
> Great Park should hold a major tournament though.


Agreed, good set up and the stadium would be fun for finals...


----------



## CopaMundial (Jun 20, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> Agreed, good set up and the stadium would be fun for finals...


That's where the DA finals are held.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 20, 2019)

dawson said:


> Does Surf Cup actually show an acceptance list on their website before they post  the schedule ?
> 
> When do they usually list the schedule ?


A few years ago they had a glitch in their programming. You could find the brackets with the accepted teams before they were announced.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 20, 2019)

I posted how to find out some of the teams through the Maverick site in the other Surf Cup thread if anyone is really really really that interested.


----------

